# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  City cuts 01

## Mouse

There are 9 bookmarks from Merelan City, so I decided to make use of Voolf's idea and arrange them on a piece of A4 paper ready for printing.

This is series 1 and 3

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Josiah VE

The map is still amazing...  :Smile: 
Seriously. 
I have nothing more to say about it right now.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Josiah  :Very Happy:   That's high praise coming from you!

I thought I'd give everyone a break from my psychedelic purpose made bookmarks, and when I started chopping various maps up to see what they looked like, I discovered the most interesting bits and pieces came from the more detailed maps I'd drawn - particularly from this one  :Wink:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

They're beautiful Mouse, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

See other thread  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Tonnichiwa  :Very Happy: 

Thomas - LOL!  Its getting a bit confusing with so many threads isn't it.  Maybe I'll settle on just one from now on, but the bookmarks won't appear in the gallery any more.

----------


## ChickPea

These are lovely!  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Aw thanks ChickPea  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

An alternative design for you  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tilt

I like the added drama  :Smile:   lovely bookmarks  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Tilt  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work. The darker shading at the edges really makes the colours pop.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Thanks ChickPea  :Smile:

----------

